# Baby not sleeping at 7 months



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi there,

My baby is now 7 months and 3 weeks and has been on Colief since about 3 months, just recently i stopped the colief as his only on 2 bottles a day now and seems much better. He is now waking up every hour or so screaming and crying and wriggling about putting his bottom up in the air and just looks umcomfortable. When i put dummy back in he settles for 5 mins then starts crying again i really don't know wats wrong with him.?? Could this be wind again?
I am so shattered  and feel so tired thats its literally making me miserable and i dread the nights.

I give him a bath at 7 he then has a bottle at 7.30 and goes down at 8pm he is fine at this stage but then he will wake around 1am or around that time crying and looks like his in pain as his moving and turning, i give him his dummy he settles or an hour and then he wakes again. I give him a bottle and he then settles again for 1 hour or 2 then its crying and wriggling until 5.30am and his up. His fine in the day a very good baby he only has about a hour to 2 hours in the day, he also likes to sleep at 5.30pm til 6.30pm but i don't think thats a good idea although he has been doing this for awhile now. He has recently just got 2 teeth and there through now so it cant be that. Really confused  
Could me stopping the colief have caused this?
Please help.
shye xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi any ideas. pls x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Shye

It could be wind or it may be something in his diet that isnt agreeing with him.

Have a word with your GP/HV as they will beable to spend time with you looking at possible causes.

It may well be worth you doing a food diary and seeing if there is a pattern.

Is he constipated at all??

Let me know hun  

Jxx


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi
Thanks for replying.

He does have days when he straines and his poo is hard but he also is okay at times too, I have started giving him our food so i then can observe what his having. Last night was awful he was screaming every 10 mins and looked like he had tummy ache and he poo was green this morning.  He just looks in pain he almost trys to stand up whilst screaming? I personally think it could be milk but his never had a reaction or rash??  He has readybrek in morning with milk and then for lunch i sometimes do his cheese potatoe or veg with cheese sauce so i think it could be linked with dairy products.

Could u recommend any baby books  that i could look at which cut out all the diary products or do u think i'm going abit over the top its just its not fair on him seeing him like this and im miserable cos im getting no sleep. 

Please help i'm so worried my health visitor seems to think its a habit thats waking him but why would he be wriggling and arching himself like he has tummy ache.??  ^idiot

Thanks shye x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Shye

If you think that it is diet related then the best way to find out is to take one food at a time and see what happens.

It is also worth you taking him to see your GP to check that it is diet and not constipation.

Babies can sometimes get themselves into habits but I would want to look at 'physical' causes first

You could also ask your GP for a referral to a dietitian for ongoing advice and support.

Let me know how things are

Jxxx


----------

